# SRAM Butter, RockShox PTFE Dynamic seal OTHER uses ?



## ach78 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi all,

First off, I can state that those two are not the same. I bought them both.
Sram butter is lighter, more fluid, less tacky than RockShox PTFE dynamic seal grease. That later one is bluish (Sram butter = light amber), thicker by a significant margin. As per SRAM documentation, Sram butter is intended for forks while PTFE for rear shocks.

Anyhow, because I purchased the large 500gr pots, I don't think I'll ever need to buy this kind of grease for several lifetimes especially if I only use them on my forks and rear shocks respectively.

So my issue is that beyond their intended use, I know next to nothing about these greases. What are they exactly ? Can they take load ? Can they take heat ? can they go into bearings ? What are they compatible with or not, and whatnot

I am looking for good advise about where they could shine, beyond their primary advertised application, even outside the world of MTB. I just have no intent to buy any other type of grease if I can use these instead. I have a lot on hands now, let's see where I could use them.

cheers


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

They are intended to reduce stiction/friction for seals that pass over something (in this case, sliders). I would think that as a load-bearing lubricant, they'd be terrible, since that isn't what they are meant for.

You could lube your pump o-rings/washers with it, and I'd assume it would work well...but so does chassis grease. 

Short answer: they're specialized lubricants that aren't good for much else.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

SRAM Butter is Slickoleum. This is good stuff, Google it.


----------



## Nikola777 (Jun 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried both of them for rear shock service?
Is there any noticeable difference between them?
On DVO Topaz i used Dynamic Seal Grease instead SRAM Butter/Slickoleum (which should be used by manufacturer instruction).
Will it bee smoother with SRAM Butter?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I've used them both for the same shock and fork. I can't tell a difference.


----------



## macoyece (Mar 13, 2014)

i totally feel you--buying consumable stuff and only need a few (well, unless you're a bikeshop) anyway, i have a rockshox air can that's lying around that has air leak. so i thought i'd fix it with some marine grease instead of buying anything for something that's almost junk. now it's back on the bike. after all, the replacement air can is trash. The rockshock is way better. i'll find out how it holds up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

macoyece said:


> i have a rockshox air can that's lying around that has air leak. so i thought i'd fix it with some marine grease instead of buying anything for something that's almost junk.


What about just replacing the "O" ring?


----------

